# Cannot find Curve Optimizer on ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Hero (WI-FI)



## turbogear (Feb 28, 2021)

I need some assistance from the owners of *ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Hero (WI-FI)* which is x570 board. I have AMD 5800x processor.
I cannot seem to locate the Curve Optimizer in the bios.

I have the latest bios installed version *3204 *which is contains AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.0 and according to what I read, AMD already introduced Curve Optimizer in AGESA 1.1.8.0.

My understanding is that ASUS should have released Curve Optimizer already but I don't find it anywhere in the bios.

Am I missing something or ASUS did not release this feature for the *ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Hero (WI-FI) *yet? 
Any owners of this mainboard here maybe can help to check this. Maybe ASUS renamed it to something else. 


Please note I own ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Hero (WI-FI) and *not *the ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero. The Dark Hero is the newer version of my board which comes from day one with this feature.

This is my board:
ROG Crosshair VIII Hero (WI-FI) | ROG Crosshair | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global (asus.com)


I can find PBO in three places in the ASUS bios as posted below but I cannot find Curve Optimizer anywhere.


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 28, 2021)

In the AMD Overclocking section, the PBO option, set it to advanced, then you will see the option there.


----------



## turbogear (Feb 28, 2021)

dark2099 said:


> In the AMD Overclocking section, the PBO option, set it to advanced, then you will see the option there.


Thanks a lot for the help.

I found it now. 
It seems that I was blind and did not see that there is a Advance option there. 

Now the real fun starts with the tuning of the 5800x. 



*Edited:*
Here it is.
As you said I put PBO to Advance in AMD Overclock and all the options shown here appear:


----------



## chris189 (Jan 7, 2022)

I know this is kind of an old thread but I have the same issue but in my case ASUS ROG STRIX X570-i Gaming Mini ITX motherboard with latest BIOS does not have the option on AMD Ryzen 7 3700X...  

I have an issue where my system shuts down at idle but the lights are still lit on the board but no go on the power button, have to reset the power switch on the psu.

Thanks


----------



## freeagent (Jan 7, 2022)

chris189 said:


> I know this is kind of an old thread but I have the same issue but in my case ASUS ROG STRIX X570-i Gaming Mini ITX motherboard with latest BIOS does not have the option on AMD Ryzen 7 3700X...
> 
> I have an issue where my system shuts down at idle but the lights are still lit on the board but no go on the power button, have to reset the power switch on the psu.
> 
> Thanks


Curve optimizer is for Vermeer chips afaik, so you probably won’t see the option lit up. Looking back, my old Matisse did not like sleep mode. Could have been my settings though. Shutdowns at idle are usually memory related.


----------



## chris189 (Jan 7, 2022)

@freeagent Thank u so much i have sleep disabled for now & okay so yeah I am using 1.125v SoC voltage which normally its higher but stock SoC is 1.100v (I need a little extra for 1900:1900:1900 ddr4 infinity fabric imc clocks) & i'm uisng 3800mhz ram clock on 1900mhz infinity fabric on 1900mhz imc clocks.  It did it on 3600 / 1800 / 1800 though as well on stock timings.  So far I disabled C States & set CPU Idle Current to "Low Idle Current" rather than "Typical Idle Current".  It's running okay now hasn't shutdown yet.

So you really think it's the ram?  It's a DDR4-4000 kit designed to run at that speed at 1.35v, 2x 16gb.

Thanks

*Update*
It shut down again with c state disabled & low current idle & typical current idle cpu psu idle current settings set.

So I dialed back the memory to 2400 ie 1200:1200:1200 1.2v stock auto timings to see if it goes away (Hoping it does).

Will update again later.

Continuous BSODS IRQL NOT LESS OR EQUAL how to fix?

I guess it cant handle being overclocked anymore... At stock speeds no BSOD which is weird I haven't seen a single BSOD since I built the rig now I'm seeing BSODs related to the Overclock Settings.


----------

